# what plants for fire bellied toads



## dazzah2010 (Jan 24, 2010)

what plants can you put in with fire bellied toads and how do you plant them?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Depends what you want.
Aquatic or non-aquatic?


----------



## dazzah2010 (Jan 24, 2010)

both lol i want some in land area and in water


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I can't see why u couldn't use sum bromeliads, could be wrong tho


----------



## dazzah2010 (Jan 24, 2010)

i want a heavily planted tank so need lots of variety


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

What size is your tank? First things that come to my mind are ferns for land, and climbers, for the water edge some jointed rush would be nice, and in the water any aquatic plant, but one of my favorites are the amazonian sword (available as dwarf) that will also grow out of the water...though be careful how much you spend cause my toads ripped all the aquatic ones out (except for the sword). Hope this helps a little.


----------



## dazzah2010 (Jan 24, 2010)

tank is 48x15x16inch high lol


----------



## dazzah2010 (Jan 24, 2010)

whats the best way to plant them though as i have no idea lmao?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

dazzah2010 said:


> whats the best way to plant them though as i have no idea lmao?


In soil


----------



## cnella (Feb 24, 2010)

could use something like a water lettuce, if you fancy something a bit floaty like.


----------



## dazzah2010 (Jan 24, 2010)

soil out the garden?? or do you need special stuff..plus wot can i use to tie plants to bogwoog etc??


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

No soil out of the garden. Most of us use eco earth that comes in a condensed block. You can also use organic compost. Fire bellies are messy eaters so any small pebbles or chips or anything that will fit in their mouth should be below water level. 

Before starting you need to decide on a few things first. Do you want a 50/50 set up, where there is usually a substrate divider keeping the water to one side and land to the other, or a more natural divide, or do you want to use a large water bowl. I am assuming it is not the latter as you are asking about aquatic plants also.

So. Here is what I did with my first one. I took a large container (ice cream tub, tupperware, something like that the size you want the land (or have more than one) In that I put about 1.5 inches of drainage (leca balls) then my soil. Planting a plant is not difficult :whistling2: but there are some rules. Make sure you wash the root ball to get rid of as much of the soil it is potted in as possible. Then simply place in the soil and pat down firmly. For any climbers, you will want to train them. This means that you will pin or tie them to something such as the background, ensuring there are no sharp edges. 

You can hide the edge of this container with large cobbles. I got a massive bag of them for £5 from my garden centre...and only used a few...but they are always handy to have around. These will also help the toads out of the water.

Aquatic plants are not my specialty area, but are cheap and available in most aquatic stores. Soak in a large tub of clean water for 24 hours then rinse well to get rid of snails...then put in your tank. 

Hope this helps you a little more. FBTs will do well in most situations but I eventually went for a simple set up for easy maintenance...This is it here:



I change it about every time but the concept is the same. Toads love to go in and out of the cracks in the rocks underwater too...good luck!


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

This is giving me some good ideas for my tank, I want to pimp it up a bit as its a bit boring for my froggies!


----------



## dazzah2010 (Jan 24, 2010)

wheres the best place to buy plants?


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

I pick up plants all the time from homebase, morrisons, garden centres, markets, and pretty much anywhere. There is always a need to have extras around, for trial and replacements...anyway, the important thing is to remember to wash them thoroghly.


----------



## titwillow (Dec 7, 2009)

I've bought some Anubias and Twisted Vallus off Ebay?? They've not arrived yet, but now Cos I've only got about 3 inch of water will they be ok or do they need to be totally submerged. I think Anubias need to be attached to a log or something with their roots in water ???


----------



## dad'n'bab (Oct 27, 2009)

On the land side i have red and pink fittonia, maidenhair fern, one i don't know the name of:lol2: lots of normal and purple wandering jew and an air plant.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

dad'n'bab said:


> On the land side i have red and pink fittonia, maidenhair fern, one i don't know the name of:lol2: lots of normal and purple wandering jew and an air plant.


 
Sounds nice, would love to see a pic! What size tank is it all in?


----------



## dazzah2010 (Jan 24, 2010)

is there anythin i cant put in as we have a few markets round here that are really cheap for plants???


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

There are too many to name. Most plants that we know as house plants are actually exotic. It is really just trial and error, but ferns and climbers do quite well, broms thrive in warmer vivs, and orchids can do well if you are patient and keep the roots relatively dry. It is really going to depend on how you have your viv set up, lighting, quality of plants, and your skill. There is one rule though...you must post pics when you are done. :no1:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

titwillow said:


> I've bought some Anubias and Twisted Vallus off Ebay?? They've not arrived yet, but now Cos I've only got about 3 inch of water will they be ok or do they need to be totally submerged. I think Anubias need to be attached to a log or something with their roots in water ???


Yep, that's the best way- if you tie it to a log or a rock with cotton, it should attach itself by the time the cotton rots. It actually grows faster and better if the leaves can emerge from the water.


----------



## tuckerboy (Jul 1, 2008)

If you want a plant, that will thrive in and out of the water. go for good ol devils ivy or aka pothos.

it is a climber with big broad leaves, spreads like wild fire and wil grow in and out of water. as long as there is sufficient light


----------



## dazzah2010 (Jan 24, 2010)

any other suggestions


----------

